# My Midwest Furfest 2009 "Con Report"



## Danale (Nov 23, 2009)

So I didn't do too much and I'm not a "big name" in the fandom or anything, but I did write a blog about my MFF09 experience with LOTS of pictures here:

http://danale.com/2009/11/midwest-furfest-2009-con-report/

Comments encouraged and appreciated! And a big THANK YOU to each and every person I got a chance to talk to and hang out with - it was a blast!

I will be writing a follow-up entry soon about what I learned at the con and what to prepare for next time.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Kanye East (Nov 23, 2009)

I went through your journal and seen the blog. Good stuff! I was in suit too much to take pictures heh. 

This seems like a good place to ask then. The photographers who took suiting pictures in the pine room, does anyone know where they siad they would post them in a week or so??
 I was that bling bling deer with the bells


----------



## Oci (Nov 23, 2009)

Kanye East said:


> This seems like a good place to ask then. The photographers who took suiting pictures in the pine room, does anyone know where they siad they would post them in a week or so??
> I was that bling bling deer with the bells



I'm sure they said check the con's site for links to the pictures.

Awesome (first) con, I enjoyed it too.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Nov 23, 2009)

I wanna go to a Furry connnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn. *whines*


----------



## Istanbul (Nov 23, 2009)

I had some troubles, but they were nothing that had anything to do with the convention itself; the MFF crew put on a hell of a good convention, and I learned a few things.


----------



## Rikki44 (Nov 23, 2009)

The only thing I can say is: I HAD THE BEST TIME OF MY LIFE!!!!!  This was my first, I will most definately go again.  I also need to go to others as well.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2009)

RoseHexwit said:


> I wanna go to a Furry connnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn. *whines*


Don't we all


----------



## Morwen (Nov 23, 2009)

"This chick in chain mailâ€¦well I dunno what to say about her. Too much skin and too little dignity"

in my contract as a pro model, I can ask you to take my photo off your blog. If there is any slander upon my name. I have plenty of dignity. And I am very proud of my body.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 23, 2009)

I only went for Friday, and I really wish I could have stayed for the rest of it.  Fun times.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 23, 2009)

Went Thursday night, left late Sunday. Had a great time. You can look on my FA if you want to see my whole suit so to recognize me or see what I looked like out of suit and when I may have still been carrying around my hammer of orange and purple.


----------



## FireFeathers (Nov 23, 2009)

I learned.... So much. Lol!  I had a blast too, had fun dancing and falling on my head.


----------



## Danale (Nov 23, 2009)

Morwen said:


> "This chick in chain mailâ€¦well I dunno what to say about her. Too much skin and too little dignity"
> 
> in my contract as a pro model, I can ask you to take my photo off your blog. If there is any slander upon my name. I have plenty of dignity. And I am very proud of my body.



a.) Professionally, you can note or e-mail me privately in regard to this (most legal concerns are handled this way, not in public forums).

b.) I didn't know who you were much less any specific _name_ until just now (no name is mentioned in the journal, unless you go by the moniker "chick in chainmail"... which actually sounds kinda cool).

c.) That's totally fine to be proud of your body.  You were a great dancer, too. It's just my opinion that the outfit and erotica were a bit much. And that's why it's on my blog, a place for opinions. If I could find a way to post my vid of the fursuit parade, you'd hear me bash on a lot of people, lol.


----------



## epeppin (Nov 24, 2009)

OMG you took a picture of me and my buddy silverpup in our FAIL SUITS! (or as you called them roadkill) arnt they terrible? lol i dont even remember you taking that picture of us 0.0 but lol yep


----------



## Morwen (Nov 24, 2009)

Danale said:


> a.) Professionally, you can note or e-mail me privately in regard to this (most legal concerns are handled this way, not in public forums).
> 
> b.) I didn't know who you were much less any specific _name_ until just now (no name is mentioned in the journal, unless you go by the moniker "chick in chainmail"... which actually sounds kinda cool).
> 
> c.) That's totally fine to be proud of your body.  You were a great dancer, too. It's just my opinion that the outfit and erotica were a bit much. And that's why it's on my blog, a place for opinions. If I could find a way to post my vid of the fursuit parade, you'd hear me bash on a lot of people, lol.


 

Sadly, I am very tired. I finnaly got a few hours of sleep, and couldn't find the damned note button. I'm sure someone knows how that is. Chain maille actually is really good for raves, as I go to many. It keeps you cool. However. I usually wear shorts, but this girl spilled cake all over them. @.@ so I was stuck with the one thing I brought. A thong. (by the way bad mistake) hings chain maille is not good for : Smoking a cig outside in the middle of november. I want to apologize or my bitchiness. I am usually overly nice about things. However I slept may two hours during the weekend. I was roomed with what I could consider a bear wanting to get out of it's human trap!!! I just was not to fond of the dignity thing. As I am usually a nice girl, mean things about me hurt my feelings all to easily. /sigh

ANyway it is a good picture. I would just be overly happy if you kept your opinion to yourself, and not on the internet. Nothing is private, not even a blog.


----------



## yugowolf (Nov 24, 2009)

what a blast


----------



## yugowolf (Nov 24, 2009)

hey. failsuit or not. you can't complain if you didn't pay much right?  I'm not hatin *hugs* totally awesome to get to meet you though. Also I'm glad you're alright. I heard about the incodent.





epeppin said:


> OMG you took a picture of me and my buddy silverpup in our FAIL SUITS! (or as you called them roadkill) arnt they terrible? lol i dont even remember you taking that picture of us 0.0 but lol yep


----------



## epeppin (Nov 27, 2009)

yugowolf said:


> hey. failsuit or not. you can't complain if you didn't pay much right?  I'm not hatin *hugs* totally awesome to get to meet you though. Also I'm glad you're alright. I heard about the incodent.


Incodent?

EDit:heheh oh wat i know what your talking about ;p


----------

